# what household items can be mp molds



## lenarenee (Apr 18, 2014)

This school project is becoming quite expensive! Just used an entire bottle of glycerin in order to make homemade mp soap, and I really don't want to have to buy soap molds.

We're making soap with toys embedded in it, and I just thought I'd use the plastic Tupperware container that I use for cp soap. I don't think that will work.

Can we use metal cupcake pans?  Paper cups? Solo cups?   Any other ideas? Do molds need to be oiled first? Sprayed with alcohol?

(Never done mp before, can you tell?:-D)


----------



## LanaBanana (Apr 18, 2014)

What about plastic applesauce/fruit cups? I don't do Mp, but I use those as well as cut off water bottle bottoms for homemade surf wax which is made with beeswax and coconut oil. Some have cute patterns and they are the perfect size.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lsg (Apr 18, 2014)

Silicone rubber muffin pans work well.  Disposable plastic glasses or cups would also work, as you can just cut down to the soap and peel off.  Just make sure that the soap is not too hot or it will warp the plastic.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 18, 2014)

I save all my yogurt cups, I get the wide short ones (yes I actually chose my yogurt on the packaging). They work awesome.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 18, 2014)

Does your school still serve milk in the small 1 cup cartons? Those would work.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes, we have all of the above....thanks everyone! We're making test batches to see which works best.

One thing we've learned already today.....plastic candy molds do not work!  If I ever do mp on a regular basis, I will definitely shell out the money for real molds!!


----------



## AustinStraight (Apr 18, 2014)

PVC piping, Pringles cans, single-serving yogurt containers, stainless steel loaf pans lined with parchment paper, stainless steel muffin pans with the paper wrappers in them...


----------



## seven (Apr 19, 2014)

anything with a hole in it is, of course, a potential soap mold


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 19, 2014)

I realized this week the little egg cartons WSP sends fragrances in would make a good mold too. I see new possibilities all the time.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 21, 2014)

seven said:


> anything with a hole in it is, of course, a potential soap mold


 
You're absolutely right.....as evidenced by everyone's creative suggestions in this thread!


----------



## SoapyQueenBee (May 13, 2014)

AustinStraight said:


> PVC piping, Pringles cans, single-serving yogurt containers, stainless steel loaf pans lined with parchment paper, stainless steel muffin pans with the paper wrappers in them...


I tried lining with parchment paper, and it stuck to the soap bottom like crazy.  I eventually needed to melt it down and press it through a filter to get out all the bits I couldn't scrape away.  Is this an issue with my base not having enough oil, or did I pour too hot?  I'd love to be able to use my loaf pans, as they have a really cute design to their shape!


----------



## Khanjari (May 16, 2014)

I never try using my cooking vessels for soap making so I am really not sure.  I love silicone bake ware for soap molds as they demold so easily


----------



## Susie (May 17, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> I realized this week the little egg cartons WSP sends fragrances in would make a good mold too. I see new possibilities all the time.



I painted mine with melted beeswax to seal the cardboard, then allowed them to harden/cool.  I used them for CP molds.  Worked fine.  I don't see why it would not work for MP.


----------



## Khanjari (May 17, 2014)

Susie said:


> I painted mine with melted beeswax to seal the cardboard, then allowed them to harden/cool.  I used them for CP molds.  Worked fine.  I don't see why it would not work for MP.



I think that depends on the melting point of wax vs. Soap if the top rather of the melted soap is high enough, it could melt the wax.... wouldn't it?


----------



## Khanjari (May 17, 2014)

I don't know what my phone typed....... SORRY! 

I meant that if the temperature of the soap is high enough,  it might melt the wax


----------



## paillo (May 17, 2014)

Thrift stores are treasure troves for molds. I have several silicone loaf molds that are awesome and cost a buck or two.


----------



## navigator9 (May 17, 2014)

I love Crystal Lite containers for round (disc shaped) soaps! I don't do M&P, but they work great for CP. Here's what I do. Save the lid. Carefully cut off the bottom, you can stab it (careful!) with a knife and then use heavy duty scissors, or just use a serrated knife. This end will be a little uneven, so it will become the top. Put the lid on the smooth end, and this becomes the bottom. Reinforce it with duct tape, in case you need to pick it up and move it once it's filled with soap. My CP recipe slides out like a dream. I have tried some recipes where I've had to put it in the freezer to get it out, but not often. When you're ready to remove, just take off the lid, and push it out. I do not line it or grease it at all, and the soap slides out and is smooth as glass.


----------

